# Hilfe! Wer kennt sich aus mit dem Kapillareffekt?



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Als ziemliche 'Teichbauneulinge' haben wir in den letzen Wochen in unserem Garten von einem Gärtner einen kleinen Gartenteich anlegen lassen (Kunststoffteichschale ca. 1000l Volumen). Da der Teich zudem einen kleinen Höhenunterschied von der weiter oben gelgenen Terasse ausgleicht, wurde der hintere Rand mit eine Natursteinmauer eingesfasst. Schon am ersten Tag  verlor der Teich innerhalb weniger Stunden ca. 200l Wasser. Seitdem müssen wir jeden Tag etwa diese Menge nachfüllen. Nach einigem Hin und Her war der Gärtner bereit, die Schale zu überprüfen und hat den Teich rückgebaut. Daraufhin wurde deutlich, dass die Schale völlig intakt ist.  Der Gärtner meinte daraufhin, dass wir ebnen damit leben müssten, den Teich täglich nachzufüllen. Ich hatte mich indess beim Verband für Landschafts- und Gartenbau kundig gemacht. Der dortige Fachmensch sagte zu mir, dass er davon ausgeht, dass hier ein sogenannter Kapillareffekt vorliegt: da die Pflanzmatten über den Rang gelegt sind und somit im Erdreich verankert, würde ein sogennanter 'Dochteffekt' einsetzen und das Wasser regelrecht ins Erdreich hineingesogen. Nachdem ich dies vorhin dem Gärtner mitgeteilt habe, hat er den ausgebauten Teich so stehen lassen wie er ist und unser Grundstück mit wüsten Beschimpfungen verlassen. 
Meine Frage: Wer kennt sich aus mit diesem Kapillareffekt und wie müsste ein korrekt bepflanzter und angelegter Teichrand gestaltet sein, so dass dieser Effekt vermieden werden kann? Oder ist es tatsächlich richtig, dass wir täglich unseren kleinen Teich um 200 Liter nachfüllen müssen? Was gibt es für Tipps/Empfehlungen, wie wir mit dem Sachverhalten weiter umgehen sollen?
Für alle Antworten und Beiträge vielen Dank!
H.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

*Hi*

Hallo,
das was der Fachman gesagt hat ist richtig.
Deshalb ist es ja auch so schwierig bei einen Hartschalenteich die ränder zu verstecken.
Wie man diese jetzt genau machen kann weiß ich nicht, da ich einen Folienteich habe und dort geht es einfacher.
Aber sicherlich werden sich unsere Teichbauer hier noch melden um dir sehr gute Tips zu geben.
Kann eben ein wenig dauern, sind halt ferien.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo H. (es tut Dir schon niemand etwas, wenn Du wenigstens unter Vornamen auftrittst, ist wirklich netter),

Du hast wirklich Pech gehabt, an genau diesen Gärtner geraten zu sein. Wenn Du Zahlungen zur¨ckhalten kannst, solltest Du das sofort tun.

Zunächst einmal: Wegen des (zugegeben eher hässlichen) Wulstrandes von Teichschalen passiert bei diesen Fertigbecken eigentlich überhaupt nichts in Sachen Wasserverlust, vorausgesetzt, die Schale selbst ist nicht leck.

Ganz anders sieht das allerdings aus, wenn man mit saugendem Material eine Brücke zwischen Wasser und Umgebung baut. Die Dir erteilte Auskunft ist genau richtig: Auch ich kann mir keinen anderen Grund vorstellen, als ein durch die Pflanzenmatten hervorgerufener Dochteffekt. Die Pflanzenmatten dienen schliesslich gerade dem Wassertransport. Eine völlige Fehlleistung des Gärtners, die keinen Euro wert ist (allerdings sehr wohl für das Material und erbrachte Leistungen, sofern Du sie weiter verwendest und nutzt). Und Du darfst Dir auch nichts einreden lassen (tust Du ja auch nicht): Wasserverlust ist intolerabel, das Argument, Wasser nachzufüllen, nicht eine Minute Diskussion wert.

Das einzige, was mich dabei noch ein wenig zögern lässt, ist: Normalerweise sieht man einen Dochteffekt recht deutlich, die Stelle ist ganz einfach nass. Und 200 Liter Wasser sind ja nicht gerade wenig. Wenn natürlich bei heissem Wetter (oder umgekehrt bei strömendem regen) der Docht so perfekt angelegt wurde, dass das Wasser rings um den Teich herum austritt, kann es schon sein, dass man nichts bemerkt.

Du solltest zunächst einmal das Problem mit dem Docht klären: Weg mit der Pflanzenmatte, sie mindestens nach innen klappen, dass kein Wasser mehr nach draussen gelangen kann. Hört der Wasserverlust dann auf ? Wenn ja, kann man weitersehen.

Ich erkläre mich hiermit zu Deinem "Paten"  8) , was die Sanierung des Projektes betrifft (und beginne gleich damit, dass ich heute abend wohl kaum mehr ins Forum schauen kann - meine Frau ist heute aus Deutschland zurückgekehrt...   ). Für die nächsten Schritte wäre es recht hilfreich, wenn Du ein Digitalfoto des Teiches einbringen könntest. Es gibt immer Möglichkeiten, den Wulstrand eines Fertigteiches wenigstens etwas zu korrigieren (eine 100 %ige Lösung habe ich allerdings auch noch nie gesehen).

Also Kopf hoch, das wird schon!

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Am besten wäre natürlich, sich anzumelden und mir Deine Email Adressezukommen zu lassen.
CU
S.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Oooops, Stephan,zwei Minuten Differenz... Aber mir bluten auch noch die Fingerkuppen vom Tippen   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
siehst Du H.
Jetzt hast Du den richtigen an der Angel.  
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo StefanS und Stephan,
so Registrierung ist erfolgt und Name auch ;-) Erstmal herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion und die fundierten und vor allem auch aufbauenden Antworten. Im Laufe des Tages hatte ich nämlich schon massive Zweifel bekommen, ob ich vielleicht die Sache falsch sehe und war wahrlich sehr deprimiert über das 'Loch' das da jetzt als halbfertige Baustelle im Garten steht. Nicht zuletzt hab ich in Gedanken schon damit begonnen, wieder Erde aufzuschütten …
Dass die Pflanzmatten das Wasser abziehen, ist insofern ziemlich eindeutig, da der Teich an der Ummauerung bei genauerem hinsehen schon an einigen Stellen unterspült ist. Die Matten haben wir seit gestern umgeklappt und seitdem verliert das Becken kein Wasser mehr. Der Gärtner behauptet aber, dass die Matten so wie er sie angebracht hat, also über den Teichrand gestülpt und im Erdreich verankert, so richtig liegen und das wir eben mit dem Wasserverlust leben müssen und den Teich jeden Tag im Sommer nachfüllen müssen. Zudem hab ich heute noch festgestellt, dass der Teich auch nicht im Lot steht: auf der einen Seite ist das Becken um mindestens fünf Zentimeter tiefer als auf der anderen Seite. Dies war mit der Wasserwaage ganz leicht nachzuprüfen. Das tiefere Ende liegt vor der Natursteinmauer und meine Erachtens versickert auch dort das ausgetretenen Wasser, was man deutlich an der Unterspülung der Teichschale sieht.
Das schlimme an der Situation ist, dass mit ihm absolut kein Gespräch möglich ist. Bisher haben wir nur eine Anzahlung geleistet. Den Rest werden wir zurückhalten aber für mich ist auch die Frage wie wir weiter mit der Situation umgehen. Die von mir - auf Anraten des Verbands - schriftlich formulierte Aufforderung der Nachbesserung hat er abgelehnt mitzunehmen, mit der Begründung, dass ich keine Ahnung hätte und Zitat: 'mal anfangen sollte nachzudenken'. 
Den ganzen Tag lang war ich eher geneigt dazu, am liebsten das Loch wieder zuzuschütten. Schließlich hab ich tatsächlich nicht viel Ahnung von der Anlage von Gartenteichen und habe mich da wohl zu sehr auf den Gärtner verlassen, was mir jetzt ganz klar wird. Ich frage mich zudem, wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehen soll, da mir die Rechtslage nicht ganz klar ist. Zudem hat der Gärtner alles stehen und liegen gelassen, die Teichpflanzen dümpeln in Eimern vor sich hin und ich fühl mich ziemlich schlecht behandelt. Wie gesagt, die Unsicherheit trieb mich ins Forum, da ich nicht mal wusste, ob das jetzt so sein kann oder eben nicht. Deshalb Euch noch mal herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen!
Ich habe mit der Digicam Fotos gemacht, sowohl vom fertigen als auch jetzt vom rückgebauten Teich. Leider sind sie offensichtlich von der Pixelzahl zu hoch um sie dem Beitrag anzufügen.
Gruß Heike


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo Heike!

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen bei uns.
Ich kann Dir versichern, bei Stefan bist Du in guten Händen, das wird sicher ein erfolgreiches Projekt.

Und, damit wir alles was davon haben habe ich hier eine kleine Anleitung für Dich, wie Du Deine Bilder schnell und einfach verkleinern und hier reinstellen kannst

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=813/?q=bilder

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Fotos sind immer gut. Vielleicht noch einige Augenzeugen.
Geld würde ich nicht zahlen, sondern schriftlich per Einschreiben und Rückschein zur Nachbesserung auffordern und Frist setzen.
M.E. dürften hier gute Chancen bestehen, einen zivilen Rechtstreit zu führen und zu gewinnen. (wenn es denn sein muß)
Vielleicht fährt man ja auch mit den einbehaltenen Kosten besser.

Wenn auch noch eine Rechtschutzversicherung besteht, ist ja alles klar.
Ist eigentlich irgendwo eine Absprache wegen Gewährleistung erfolgt?
Ein Zurückbehaltungsrecht wegen Nichterfüllung dürfte aber in jedem Falle zunächst bestehen.
(oder irre ich mich StefanS?)



Gruß  Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo Doogie,
danke für das Programm. Ich konnte jetzt wenigstens mal vier Bilder hochladen.
Gruss
Heike


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2003)

hallo heike,
hallo zusammen, 

.... sehr schlechte arbeit - beachtet doch bitte mal bild 4 mit der natursteinmauer - die teichschale sitzt total aus dem wasser (waagerechten) - man beachte wasserspiegel und schalenrand.
... lange rede kurzer sinn - nach meiner meinung muß das ganze teil nochmal kpl. raus und frisch eingesetzt werden sonst wird dies nie was vernünftiges.

hoffentlich hat mir die optik des bildes keinen streich gespielt und meine forschen behauptungen stimmen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo Heike,

habe Dir zuerst einmal eine lange Persönliche Nachricht geschrieben. Der ganze juristische Mist ist ja nicht so sehr für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt.

Nur etwas habe ich noch vergessen: Jürgen hatte ja schon den richtigen Hinweis mit dem Einschreiben/Rückschein gegeben.  Es ist ein beliebtes Spielchen, zwar die Zustellung des Briefes anzuerkennen, dann aber zu behaupten, dass da nichts drin gewesen ist. Ich würde deshalb den Brief unter Zeugen eintüten und zur Post bringen.

Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben ist die bauliche Seite des Teiches zielich eindeutig - schlecht gemacht. Insbesondere der Umstand, dass die Teichschale nicht waagerecht eingebaut ist, ist vollkommen unakzeptabel. Einer der Grössten Pferdefüsse von Fertigteichen ist nun einmal, dass sie absolut waagerecht eingebaut werden müssen - und das auch bleiben müssen, wenn das Wasser drin ist ! Das kann so nicht bleiben. Die aberwitzige Sache mit der Kokosmatte (auf was für Ideen die Leute kommen, nicht zu fassen !) wäre ja für sich genommen leicht zu korrigieren. Aber ohne Korrektur der Schale bleibt das eben Flickwerk. Es gibt aber auch ein paar positive Nachrichten: Die Idee dieses Gartenteichs und die Ideen wegen der Bepflanzung, ferner die Natursteine, das alles ist eigentlich sehr hübsch - da lässt sich etwas draus machen. Der Schlauch ist korrekt. DEN könnte man entweder mit (allerdings dichterer) Matte kaschieren oder einfach warten, bis er sich mit Schlick und Schlamm zugesetzt hat.

Jetzt gibt es allerdings noch ein paar Fragen: Was für eine Pumpe/Wasserspiel/Filter ist denn da angeschlossen ? Hat der Gärtner Substrat (Bodengrund) in den Teich eingebracht ? Was für welchen ? Etwa käufliche sog. Teicherde ?

Die Wasserpflanzen kannst Du übrigens recht einfach unterbringen. Entweder kurzzeitig in den Eimern oder - besser - in einer Wanne (Zementwanne, oder Du machst Dir eine aus ein paar Brettern und einer dicken Bau-Plastikfolie selber). Oder Du stellst die Wasserpflanzen einfach in die Teichschale. Ich nehme an, dass die Pflanzen in Töpfchen sind. Wenn Du kurz auflistest, um was für Pflanzen essich handelt, können wir etwas zur Wassertiefe für die vorläufige Unterbringung sagen.

Ein weiteres Foto mit der gesamten Ansicht des Teiches wäre ebenfalls nicht schlecht.

Alles in allem: Halb so wild, das bekommt man irgendwie hin, kein Grund, diesen von der Idee her hübschen Teich wieder abzureissen (kannst Du vorläufig sowieso nicht). 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Wenn die Mauer schon "unterspült" ist und sich zu senken droht, als Notmassnahme die unterspülten Stellen mit einem ziemlich mageren Sand/Zement-Gemisch (1 Schaufeloder Kelle Zement auf 5 bis 7 Schaufeln/Kellen Sand, nur erdfeucht anmischen) unterfüttern und fest (!)verfüllen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
nochmals vielen Dank für eure rege fachliche Anteilnahem und moralische Unterstützung! Inzwischen hat der Gärtner eingelenkt, sich entschuldigt und nochmals um ein persönliches Gespräch gebeten. Nach euerer Unterstützung und dem telefonischen Rat eines Sachverständigen habe ich einen entsprechenden Brief für den Gärtner aufgesetzt. Der erste Vorschlag an ihn wird sein, die Zusammenarbeit beim jetzigen Stand zu beenden und nur die korrekt ausgeführten Leistungen zu bezahlen. Falls er dies ablehnt, erhält er eine Frist zur Nachbesserung der Mängel, die wir dann auf Herz und Nieren überprüfen werden. Vor allem die gute Unterstützung seitens des Gartenbauverbands und vor allem auch hier im Forum haben mir doch sehr viel Sicherheit im Umgang mit dem leidigen Thema gegeben!
Des weiteren hat mich das Stöbern hier im Forum doch sehr motiviert, das Thema Gartenteich wieder mit Lust und Spaß anzugehen. Vor allem reizt es mich auch, wie viel es zum Thema noch zu erlernen gibt. Ich werde euch sicherlich noch mit vielen Fragen löchern … ;-)

So nun noch zu den Fragen: Der Gärtner hat uns eine Bachlauf- und Springbrunnenpumpe eingebaut (da wir ja von der Terrasse herunter so eine Art kleinen Wasserfall haben): Natuilus 3000 von Oase. Als Preis hat er uns 159 EUR + MwSt. berechnet. Ich hab inzwischen keinerlei Ahnung mehr ob das korrekt ist. Wir hatten uns einfach auf den Gärtner verlassen.

Ich hab noch eine Frage zum angeschnittenen Thema Bodengrund. Was ist denn sinnvoll? Bisher hatte er nur in zwei Ausbuchtungen mit Teicherde Tannenwedel gepflanzt; in einem Pflanzkorb eine Seerose eingesetzt und ansonsten nur Wacken auf den Boden gelegt. Ich fand ja dass es nicht sehr schön ausgesehen hat. Aber um die weitere Gestaltung wollten wir uns ab diesem Punkt schon selber kümmern. Über Tipps und Anregungen jeglicher Art bin ich äußerst dankbar.

Ich werde nochmals ein paar Bilder vom Teich vor den Nachbesserungen hochladen. Die Bepflanzung hatten wir schon in Eigenleistung gemacht.

Nächtliche Grüße Heike


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2003)

hallo heike,

rein vom gefühl ist die pumpe vernünftig und auch geeignet für den zweck dem sie zugedacht ist.
der preis ist fast ok - der von oase vorgeschlagene EVP ist 159€ nur bei diesem preis ist die Mwst schon beinhaltet.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
heute hatten wir ein Gespräch mit dem Gärtner, in dem wir ihm - auch schriftlich - sämtiche Mängel aufgezeigt haben. Er hat alles so aktzeptiert und ist bereit die Zusammenarbeit an diesem Punkt zu beenden und nur die korrekt erbrachten Leistungen und das tatsächlich verwendete Material zu berechnen. Die beim Einbau auch noch verbogene Teichschale nimmt er auch zurück, so dass wir jetzt mit einem neuen Teich starten können ... um einige Erfahrungen und etwas Wissen reicher ...
Nochmals Danke für die Unterstützung!
Gruß Heike


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Heike,

ist aber auch zu ärgerlich: Mein Bürorechner ist immer noch hin. Heute im Laufe des Tages wollen sie es wieder richten. Ich melde mich dann sofort. Habe auch zu meinem privaten Computer im Augenblick nur eingeschränkt Zugang.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

